# Who's at work today ?



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

:evil:


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)




----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

....so going to see Star Wars 3


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> ....so going to see Star Wars 3


.............. so you're working then for a change.... :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Sorry....... work? Nope, got me on that one?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not back at work until June 23rd


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Not only am I at work, I am filming at the 'Urdd' - a Welsh cultural thingy all day & not a word of it is in English. Now I love being Welsh, but I can't speak the blummin' language & I am going to be like a fish out of water!

Why couldn't it at least be raining & not beautiful sunshine so I didn't feel too bad at having to give up my bank holiday?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Not back at work until June 23rd


That's not fair [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I wasn't!!! 
For the first time since my ski holidays I had a weekend all to myself: 3 full days of just enjoying the garden [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I'm sure this won't happen too soon again :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> ....so going to see Star Wars 3


Saw it last night


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Nights


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Problem with being the baby boss is big boss chooses her nights and guess who looses out yes me .............. Dont go into partnership with your Mother aaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh. if You manage to get a day off you just spend all day feeling guilty about making your poor old mum work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

[smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

But today i am at home


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Problem with being the baby boss is big boss chooses her nights and guess who looses out yes me .............. Dont go into partnership with your Mother aaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh. if You manage to get a day off you just spend all day feeling guilty about making your poor old mum work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Help, I'll have to hide this from my son who wants to work with/for me :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

No show him it or tell him to see me ill take him to work with me oneday and hell see how much of a pain in the ass to work with ya mother no matter how much you love her...........they are impossible!!!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> No show him it or tell him to see me ill take him to work with me oneday and hell see how much of a pain in the ass to work with ya mother no matter how much you love her...........they are impossible!!!!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I can't deter him! He's convinced we'll be a good team, doing another course together starting a week on Saturday


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Poor boy my prayers are with him


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Poor boy my prayers are with him


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Bloody here again :lol: :evil:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Bloody off again! :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jacTT225 said:


> Bloody off again! :lol:


Well sod off :wink: and mow the lawn or something :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm at work too   

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Not back till Thursday (unless I get a call). Going to pick up my daughter from school and go for a spin.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

mac's TT said:


> Not back till Thursday (unless I get a call). Going to pick up my daughter from school and go for a spin.


Aren't the kids on summer holidays at the mo ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > Not back till Thursday (unless I get a call). Going to pick up my daughter from school and go for a spin.
> ...


Not the Scottish ones ................. they are back already 

Hev x


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Hev said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > mac's TT said:
> ...


I think Mrs B is wishing our's were back at school now, especially as its been raining for the last few days [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm at work too & I've got flu!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm at home. 

But I work from home a lot of the time.  

Being self-employed and paid by the day, having time off it just too expensive.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody off again! :lol:
> ...


Wife's off too, and the kids are at school.........

The lawn can wait! :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jacTT225 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > jacTT225 said:
> ...


Too much information  :wink:

hev x


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

jacTT225 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > jacTT225 said:
> ...


  And you're posting on the TT forum ... :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

TTonyTT said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Those were also my thoughts when reading this....... :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Doh :twisted:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

:twisted: You just made me read a thread which is 2 years old :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> :twisted: You just made me read a thread which is 2 years old :twisted: :twisted:


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Shall I go to Ace Cafe..............

Shan't I go to Ace Cafte.................

Shall I go to Ace Cafe..............

Shan't I go to Ace Cafte.................

Shall I go to Ace Cafe..............

Shan't I go to Ace Cafte.................

Shall I go to Ace Cafe..............

Shan't I go to Ace Cafte.................

:?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> Shall I go to Ace Cafe..............
> 
> Shan't I go to Ace Cafte.................
> 
> ...


Apparently your only allowed to go if you've polished they day before ....Caney said so :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> :twisted: You just made me read a thread which is 2 years old :twisted: :twisted:


Ditto............ but at least I aint in work, lol


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Another Bank holiday, another day off, you'd have thought I worked for a Bank! Kids were at school again. :wink:

3 years old this thread now, looking forward to next year. btw, who the hell is JacTT225? <sigh>


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, I was working yesterday but not today ,,,,,,,, but only due to a client being ill. Otherwise I would have worked today.
So instead I went for a pub lunch and walk with friends 8)


----------

